# Nikon D40 Accessories



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm trying to think of a Christmas present for my older sister and all that's come to mind is getting her something for her Nikon camera that she takes when she travels.

This is the camera: D40 from Nikon

She already has a huge memory card, which I got for her last Chirstmas. The camera came with the neck strap and I think it already has a built-in flash. 

What could I possibly get her for it? I was thinking maybe a portable tripod that folds up so she can bring it for her travels but the accessories page doesn't list that. I've seen some tripods but they're not very versatile. What about this one legged _tripods_? What else can you suggest?

Edit: She also has the lense caps and the case to put her camera in/carry it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

tripod would be a good suggestion
Monopod - one legged tripods - can be very useful
spare battery - does not need to be a nikon make
having more that 1 SD card can be useful , I have lots of smaller ones - so if one stops working , i dont lose all the images

is the neck strap OK, i use a different neck strap now - i can post the details if interested.

for the PC 
Photoshop elements is an excellent photographers program

remote release - not sure which one you would need for the nikon

Flash gun would give a lot more power if she uses flash a lot

depending on the lens - a lens hood - if not supplied

what lenses does she have ?
standard lens is 18-55mm
so you could get her a zoom lens


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I can't find any tripods or monopods for the D40 that are small for portability. That would be the most important aspect, versatiility, otherwise she woldn't bother bringing it.

I think she has a spare battery already and plenty of SD cards. If she doesn't, I know I have plenty of SD cards for her either way.

Sure, show me that neck strap you use, assuming it's compatible with the D40.

For the PC:

She doesn't do post-production. She just shoots pics and uploads to Facebook lol
She has 2 lense caps, but I don't know if that's the same as a hood.

For the lense, I'd need to get back to you. I'd have to sneak into her room when she's in school or something. Where would I look for that info? Everything she has is basic so I think its 18-55mm. Are zoom lenses expensive?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Are zoom lenses expensive?


 yes


> She has 2 lense caps,


 hoods - they look like this
http://www.amazon.co.uk/52MM-Hard-Tulip-NIKON-D40/dp/B003USS44I
NOTE A recommendation (although I have used non-Canon hoods and they are perfect 

have a look here for small tripods
Tabletop & Mini Tripods | B&H Photo Video

All straps should fit on any camera - 
OP/TECH USA Pro Strap and Pro Loop Strap

and have the extensions , so the camera can go across my head , so diagonally across my chest and still be operated
OP/TECH USA 3/8" Webbing Connectors

(I'm in UK and there are a few importers ,I'm sure thats the same in Canada)

remote release
ML-L3 Wireless Remote Control (Infrared) from Nikon
says its compatable with D40 - but worth checking , and again Non Nikon versions are cheaper

polarising filter is always a good accessory
Nikon D40/D40x/D60 Photog: How To Use A Polarizing Filter
But you can do a lot in an editor 
its useful for removing reflections in glass and water


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What is the purpose of a lense hood vs that of a lense cap? If I get a hood, does it replace the cap? Does it need to stay on all the time? I don't think she will like that because it will not fit in her camera's carry case and then she'd be stuck dragging the hood around alone.

The webbing connectors from OP-Tech USA look nice. I'll have to see her camera and see what she already has. 

Same goes for the strap because I don't know what I'm working with already.

The remote control is a nice feature but she will never make use of that. Good find though thanks!

Same goes for the polarizing filter, is it something that can stay on the camera or will she need to remove it when she doesn't want it on and carry it around? I think she likes the fact that when she goes traveling, she can leave her apartment with only the camera in the pouch attached to her neck strap and be on her way.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> she can leave her apartment with only the camera in the pouch attached to her neck strap and be on her way.


 buying anything will be a challenge in those circumstances 

A hood reduces the risk of flair on the lens, when shooting into the sun.

Polariser does not stay on a camera lens 

i think you will perhaps need to look for something else to buy


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK. That makes sense. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My sister needs a new laptop, I know I asked on another thread which would be the best to buy her and someone said Dell is a good brand. I'm not ready to spend 500$ on something I don't know she will like. So I'm going to give her some money to help towards her future purchase...

What's a nice way to give it to her for Christmas? Money in a card seems too bland and I can't really get her a giftcard to a store since it limits her buying options to that single store. Prepaid Credit card? Any other nice ideas TSF? :thumb:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Make your own card and weave the bills in it. That'll really be unique.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What do mean by weave?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In the literal sense, like weaving yarn. But in the more figurative sense, by placing them in the card/book in a way to be part of the message it delivers. Like make a popup card and the bills are like flowers in a vase, or the popup part could be a bank vault and the bills are in the vault. You could make a page that has a photo frame and the bill is in the frame, or a page could show a room with a rug, and the bill is the rug.

So my suggestion is to make a book about you trying to figure out what to get her for her camera, and on every page place a bill in a manner like I said above. This'll give her something to really enjoy as she goes page by page to get the money. I bet of all the gifts she gets this round, yours will be the one she remembers most.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

etaf, my sister was taking photos this Christmas and I casually mentionned "Why don't you just get a tripod!" and she said "I wish!". So I'm going to get her one for her birthday in February, but I'd to start shopping around now. 

What can you suggest me? I've read that with her D40 and the standard lense she uses (which isn't very weighty, any tripod will work well). She travels a lot so it would be best to have one that is portable and compact.

Someone suggested me the Velbon Ultra series.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes ,any would be good for travelling - you want one that is fairly robust - so it does not move or vibrate 
ie if windy - otherwise the picture will be impacted 
but as she wants something compact for travelling you will be fairly limited


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Can you suggest me a few models within those limitations?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Solidify :wave:

Just to toss in my tuppence-worth, I can't really recommend any of the newer tripods 'cos I'm still using the 'Velbon' tripod I bought in the mid-1980's and (so far) haven't needed to replace it.

When fully-extended I'd need a box to stand on to look through my camera's viewfinder, but it folds up small enough to use as a table-top tripod - After near 30 years usage there's still hardly a mark on it 

Velbon fully extended:










Velbon at it's smallest:









I can't remember the exact weight, but it's near negligible (1-2 lbs)

My model is now ancient but assuming a similar build quality nowadays, Velbon have an excellent price/quality ratio - I also recommend getting one with a '*ball-head*' for a smooth pan-and tilt-control :wink:.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks but I know absolutely knowing about them thats why i was hoping uou could just pick one for me.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this will work with the Nikon D40?

Amazon.com: Magnus VT-300 Video Tripod with Fluid Head: Camera & Photo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, that'll work well. All cameras have the same size threaded hole in the bottom, to take all tripods. That tripod looks near identical to my one, except mine hasn't got the bubble-level.

Excellent find


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'll buy that one now. I want to make sure it arrives in time for her birthday.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wish her a happy birthday from us here, and if she has any problems, she knows where to ask :wink:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Haha her birthday is at the end of February but I'm just a keener. Will do.


----------

